# Buying Used 4 Wheeler



## MGarrison (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking for used 4 wheeler, 500cc or more, less than 100 hours. Independent suspension, 4wd. Houston area.


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am waiting for my title to come in. I just paid off a 2010 Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O. It sits on 28" 589 tires, and has a Badlands 3000# winch. I am asking $4800.


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

147 hrs


----------



## Tbone8705 (Nov 10, 2013)

*buying used 4 wheeleruy*

can you send me some pics of it


----------

